# Binding Mount Screw Up



## catfishjon (Jan 27, 2007)

this suprisingly happens some what often. i would want a new pair of skis but i have never heard of anyone getting a new pair. they should definately remount for free and offer you some free tunes, mounts etc. (not that you would want to return to the shop i am sure) if it is a shop that sells skis they could maybe hook you up with a shop form for a new pair of skis. hope it all works out.

it wouldnt hurt letting us know where not to get our next pair of skis mounted as well.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, I had that happen once, only it was off and slightly crooked. I left it alone, loved the skis for many years. You're unlikely to get new skis, and I'm not sure I'd go for a remount either, bindings ahead, bindings behind, center of ski is really crucial to performance. Perhaps they can comp you a different binding with a different drill pattern (this might be a stretch), that can get mounted in the proper place? Then cross your fingers and hope they get it right.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

you should definitely get new skis period. Accidents happen and it sucks and its not that big o deal and all but... you brought them brand new skis. I used to work @ christy's in Avon and did a couple mis-mounts got a lot of shit from my boss and we replaced the skis. I would especially expect new skis if you paid full price and the shop you purchased them from is responsible for the damage. It used to be that you were only allowed to mount a pair of three time and now you're up two and haven't even skied them yet. However it probably doesn't affect the way they ski that much if at all. its the principality smokey.


----------



## MCSkid (Feb 27, 2008)

lhowemt said:


> Yeah, I had that happen once, only it was off and slightly crooked. I left it alone, loved the skis for many years. You're unlikely to get new skis, and I'm not sure I'd go for a remount either, bindings ahead, bindings behind, center of ski is really crucial to performance. Perhaps they can comp you a different binding with a different drill pattern (this might be a stretch), that can get mounted in the proper place? Then cross your fingers and hope they get it right.


it's not "slightly" off, it's off by an 1/8 of an inch and the heel pieces are straight so the entire ramp angle is to the left. this makes them skechty because it places pressure on the toe piece which will lead to pre-release problems. didn't really inspect them(my fault) until i pulled them out of the car in the parking lot at breck. so i took a couple of runs. they turn really quickly to the left, slugish to the right and just feel plain weird overall. hoping for a new pair, but after talking to them on the phone i don't know, taking them in tomorrow so i won't call out the shop just yet.


----------



## MCSkid (Feb 27, 2008)

i no longer live in crested butte, so it ain't any shop in cb.


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

You should get new skis. Yes I had messed a mount up cause one of the rubber foots was off on the jig. Sounds like what happend to you. They got new skis for my mess up we sent them back to the factory we got new skis cause I/we were certified with that company. Sounds like that would not even pass a astm test


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

1/8 of an inch laterally, seems like nothing to me (looking at a scale right now). But i am used to Tele skis mostly....which would barely effect performance. I wouldn't worry about it on teles (i've worked at shops and mounted 100 pairs)

However your Alpine skis maybe more of a problem, keep asking for compensation (even a discount on future gear). It sucks cause now its in your head about the skis performance


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

MCSkid said:


> got a new pair of skis and had them mounted, shop screws up and mounted both toe pieces 1/8 of an inch to the left. gonna need a remount, so i will have to either go forward or backward, which will effect the way it skis. also, if i end up not liking them and i want to sell them having a couple of mounts will effect the resale value. so do ya'll think the shop owes me a new pair or just a remount?


If they move the toe pieces laterally to the right where they should be, you will end up having two toe mount holes touching each other, not good. You probably used your old bindings and they did not have the correct template pattern. I would demand (ask) for a new set of skies, they should of told you if they did not have the template for your bindings, instead of guessing where the holes should be. I use to mount my own bindings.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

new skis. no doubt.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

They owe you new skis, especially if you ski hard. Nobody needs an extra set of screw holes in their skis. I've snapped a ski at the binding and I've seen a few of my friends do it too.


----------



## MCSkid (Feb 27, 2008)

just got back from the shop, Green Mountain Sports in lakewood. first off, they offered me a new pair of skis. second, it was the jig and not any one at the shop's fault. new jig that was defective, everything looked good on the jig, the rubber bumpers, ect. must have been screwed up when it was made. we put the jig on my skis as well as another pair in the shop and measured them and they were off. needless to say that jig is no longer in use. i decided to go for a remount, slightly forward and if it does not work out or i don't like the way they ski they are going to hook me up. i want to thank corky and everyone at green mountain sports for being a great shop! mike catura


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

You are too nice!!! That is OK. I would have taken the new skis.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Sounds like they did the right thing in offering you new skis.....I'm sure it was a weird mishap (it's toooo easy to trust those jigs!!!). Good job to GM sports.

It's one thing to mount too far forward/back, it's a little different if they off-mount to the side. There's no way your bindings (if the same are used) will mount well to that ski with only an eighth of an inch difference....you'll bust your binding off in no time. I bet you'll never notice a difference in performance with the bindings remounted slightly forward (just make sure the new holes aren't too close to the old and that the old are filled with epoxy with adequate time to set before re-mounting). 

I will embarrassingly admit that when I tech'd, I made a mistake similar to this......on a pair of skis that were discontinued......OUCH. Only mistake I ever made in thousands of mounts. Dude got new skis.........and he got to keep the skis I jacked.


----------



## cbgood (Aug 15, 2004)

sounds like you should just suck it up SKID!!!!!!!!
i'm sure your Colo. blood could turn any ski however they where mounted.
take them to a real shop CLIFFHANGERS!!!!!!! they are always on it.
S.O.I.


----------



## MCSkid (Feb 27, 2008)

fuck those assholes at cliffhangers!!! those guys smoke way too much weed, they can't even scrap wax off a pair of skis.


----------

